# Should I milk my goat that has just had 2 stillborn?



## Jemima (6 mo ago)

My dear pygmy goat has had twins but unfortunately are not alive, in regards to milking her, is this something I should do? What do people recommend don't want her to get all clogged up and get mastitis.


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda-Noms (9 mo ago)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I know that heartache all too well. I do milk them. I get all the colostrum I can, and freeze it, well labeled with which goat, & the dates. Then, I also freeze at least a few weeks worth of milk, also well labeled. Those get packaged together, so that if I need them for a future kidding that goes sideways, I'm ready. Once I know I'm well stocked to cover emergencies, I keep milking for our consumption, soaps, and such.

I recently had a neighbor call to see if I had any, for an injured fawn. It's good to be able to help others, even in my own grief. It eases the pain.


----------

